# 5 min. limit



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well i shot 5 quail in 5 min. today fired 7 times and had my quail i hate this limit they should rise the limit on quail to 10 here in utah [attachment=0:33euucnx]007.JPG[/attachment:33euucnx]


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I dont want to know where this hotspot is, but if you could tell me whats the best terrain for finding quail that would be awesome. I see them all over the neighborhood but whenever im up in the hills i dont see any. Do they prefer the lowlands that are flat or the steep mountain terrain? If you couldnt tell already, quail is one bird i've never hunted.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i shot these in southern utah out in the desert


----------



## iluvchukars (Oct 21, 2009)

Well done. Been quite some time since i have gotten into quail. Too much private land or houses up here.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats on a nice bag. That's some good shootin' and some good eatin' right there.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet day indeed. Gotta love those Quail. I am looking forward to a trip here in December to get after them thar Gambels assumeably down in yer neck of the woods.


----------

